
LibrePlan: Open Web Planning - based2
https://www.libreplan.org/
======
based2
[https://github.com/LibrePlan/libreplan](https://github.com/LibrePlan/libreplan)

------
stephenr
The tls certificate expired in 2015, not a good sign the project is active

